# extremely rare fruit jars!



## bottlenutboy (Feb 22, 2007)

i need pics for my hall of fame! post them here or e-mail them to me pm me and ill send you my email address


----------



## epgorge (Feb 22, 2007)

Gosh,  Spencer, I don't have any rare ones. Cookie does though. 
 Joel


----------



## bobclay (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi folks,

 If you want to see MANY of the rarest jars ever known such as the cobalt Millville, cobalt 1858, cobalt CFJCo Improved, teal Crowleytown, amber Millville, amber Van Vliet, black 1858s and MANY, MANY more excessively rare jars, go here to see Darrell Plank's outstanding collection, considered by many to be the best in the world: 

 http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Chip/4514/jarthumb.html

 If someone wants to use pics from his website on another website, I'm pretty sure he'd grant permission to use them (copyright laws) and I think you can email him directly from his pages.

 I will warn you up front though, if any of you are like me, before you check out this site, go get a bath towel and place over your keyboard. It won't short out from the drool if you do that!  []

 Bob


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 23, 2007)

wow! im awe struck! great fruit jars how do you come up with so many incredibly rare jars?


----------



## bobclay (Feb 25, 2007)

How does one come up with so many super rare jars? Not an easy answer! Darrell is a long time collector that happened to know many of the greats in the hobby. And, as a successful software developer, he had the financial means to assemble this fantastic collection.

 I am just grateful that he chooses to make his collection public so that everyone can see and enjoy these super rarities that normally we never get to see.

 Bob


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 25, 2007)

hey Bob how many of those upside down Ball Masons are out there? i want to say about 5....am i correct?


----------



## bobclay (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Spencer,

 I'd say there are at least 25 of them we know about. Ball blue is the most common, SCA next and dead clear the scarcest of them.







 Bob


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 25, 2007)

really? That many? what do they go for? i love them they are my favorite mistake jars


----------



## bobclay (Feb 27, 2007)

25 is really a pretty conservative number. I did a survey of Ball collectors in 1989 and there were almost 20 of these known then. I've seen a few on ebay in recent years too. I sold this pair for $600 back in 2001...but I've seen them sell for over $400 each since.

 We really don't think these are 'mistake' or 'error' jars. It would be too easy to spot this if it were a mistake and would have been immediately corrected. AND it wouldn't have been made in both flint (clear) and blue glass. And, it takes several jars being made in a mould before it warms up enough for the container to even be usable. Too many things point to these being made intentionally and not as mistakes. The best theory is that these were some sort of dispenser jars, like the WHITE KING soap dispenser jars.

 Bob


----------



## #1twin (Feb 28, 2007)

MAN!!!!!!  That is one totally incredible collection. Thank you very much for sharing it with us.
 Marvin


----------



## ALBOTTLEDIGGER (Feb 28, 2007)

Here is an old soda from Alabama. Most people didn't even think that Mobile would have a bottle like this. I was told that only 2 exist and the other one besides this one is cracked. The guy told me that a wealthy buisness man offered him $10,000 for the bottle!


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Mar 1, 2007)

I noticed that a lot of the jars on that site came from the late Alex Kerr's collection.I have a good friend who knew Alex.He told me about a jar that Alex had ( a cobalt Flaccus jar)It was at one time the only one known.I was just wondering if anyone else has seen this jar,or if anyone has any pictures of it.


----------



## bobclay (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi newt!

 I've heard 'rumors' of a cobalt Flaccus, but I've never seen one. But if there's no one here that knows, you can probably find out here:

 http://www.hoosierjar.com/jartalk/

 Bob


----------



## capsoda (Mar 1, 2007)

I have also heard tale of a cobalt Flaccus but like Bob I have never seen one.


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Mar 1, 2007)

According to this collector friend of mine,he saw the jar,and said that Alex owned it.But i have not heard of another reference of it.I joined the forum,and will be posting an inquiry about the jar.Thanks for the heads up about that site.


----------



## bobclay (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi all,

 The reason I sent you to that particular site is who owns it. Greg Spurgeon sells most of the really good jars in the States now. He holds probably 3/4 of the top jar price records on ebay, including the $29,400 highest price for a jar on ebay. (a cobalt Millville)

 He knows most of the "big guns" in the hobby and usually knows when a super jar changes hands privately. (he has a fabulous collection in its own right too)

 Rats! Sumtin tells me I'm gonna have to go get my towel and cover my keyboard again!  []

 Bob


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Mar 1, 2007)

Sinse you posted the first link in this thread,i have looked several times at the jars on that site.And it seems my heart flutters just as much each and every time.That collector friend of mine has bought a few pieces of Flaccus From Greg in the past.


----------



## jimsears (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll be very interested to hear about the cobalt Flaccus if anyone can confirm it.  I doubt that Alex had one because his major variations were generally listed in the Red Book.  Doug Leybourne had visited Alex and taken notes.

 Jim Sears


----------

